# Fotomontage - help



## soul710 (31. Januar 2003)

Ich bin dabei ein Bild zu machen, das sich aus 2 Fotos zusammensetzt. Genauer: Ich will einen Kopf auf einen Körper in nem anderen Bild draufsetzen. 

Ich hab sowas schon öfters gemacht, kriegst eigentlich immer gut hin, diesmal will ichs aber in bestmöglicher Qualität hinkriegen, da ichs auf Fotopapier drucken will. Kann mir da jemand Tips geben ? 
Ich arbeite mit Paint Shop Pro 7, weil ich mich damit am besten auskenne. Ich mach das meistens dann mit ausschneiden, einfügen, unscharf machen, teile des körpers/kopfes kopieren, einfügen und verschmieren. 

Das Problem ist, wenn ich das einigermassen gross und in guter Qualität drucken will, sieht man das. Z.B. Haare die über den Kopf hinausgehen kann ich nicht einzeln ausschneiden, d.h. der Kopf wird abgeflacht. Dann sieht z.B. der Hals nicht gut aus, es ist einfach nicht die richtige Farbe/Muster. 

Bin für jeden Ratschalg offen und freu mich über Hilfe


----------



## the_great_rawuza (4. Februar 2003)

hulo du blackmetaler!

Wieso machst du das Bild unscharf! ich leg einfach ne maske drüber schneid das ganze sorgfältig aus (verdammt lange Spielerei), legs drüber (oder schneid vorher den kopf ab ) und dann verschmier ich es so lange bis keiner mehr sieht, dass da zwei verschiedene Farben sein könnten!

ein schwarz/weiß-Bild kommt wohl nicht in Frage. Ich machs öfters so, dann siehts noch echter aus und für Zeitungsartikelmanipulieren der totale Hammer 

Du meinst mit Harren, die über den Kopf hinausgehen wohl , wenn sie den Hals ein wenig bedecken, oder?


----------



## the_great_rawuza (4. Februar 2003)

achso! Weiß schon was du meinst! Wenn du einfach nur das Gesicht ausschneidest und austauscht?


----------



## Hercules (4. Februar 2003)

Klar würde ich ebenemasken nehmen...
um dann ähnliche hautfarben zu bekommen, kannst du natürlich auch mit einstellungsebenen arbeiten (z.B. Graditionskurven) 
Du musst mit der Pipette die Farbwerte herausfinden und dann 
entspreched korrigieren...


----------

